# Pc - Konfiguration prüfen.



## Dougles311 (24. Juni 2013)

*Pc - Konfiguration prüfen.*

Halli Hallo 

Wie man sehen kann bin ich total neu hier und bin eig. auf die Seite gestoßen, da ich mir das erste mal einen eigenen 
Pc zusammenstellen möchte  , jedoch hab ich wie die meisten Angst ob die ganzen Komponenten nun zu einander passen
und ob ich beim Kauf oder bei der Vorbereitung etwas wichtiges beachten muss. 

Der Pc sollte die 1000€ marke nicht überschreiten (nur im Notfall wenn es sich wirklich lohnt ^^) und sieht folgendermaßen aus:

*Gehäuse:*                  Zalman Z11 Plus Midi Tower
*CPU:*                         Intel Core i5-3570K Box
*Mainboard*:                ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Sockel 1155
*RAM*:                         8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws PC3-8500U CL7
*Grafikkarte*:               ASUS GTX660 DC2O-2GD5
*Netzteil*:                     be quit! Pure Power L8 CM (630Watt)
*Festplatte-SATA:*       Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
*Festplatte-SSD*:        Samsung SSD 840 120GB SATA 6GB/s
*Lüfter*:                       Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
*Laufwerk*:                  LG GH24NS bare (DVD-Brenner)
*Betriebssystem*:        Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit 

Okay ich hoffe ich hab nichts vergessen, es währe wirklich super lieb wenn ein paar Fachleute man drüber schauen könnten, 
ob das alles so klappen würde mit den Komponenten oder wo sich etwas nicht lohnt bzw. fehlt. 

Vielen DANK  

P.S: Die obige Zusammenstellung kostet ca. 950€ und ich nutzte den Pc eigentlich für alles (auch viel fürs Gamen)

Nochmals Danke und schöne Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Also, wenn es Dir um die beste Spieleleistung geht, würd ich eher noch was mehr investieren in eine AMD 7950 OC oder die SSD erst mal weglassen und vom gesparten dann eben ne 7950 OC nehmen. Denn zu so einer CPU passt eine bessere Karte als nur eine GTX 660 deutlich besser. Die SSD ist ja ein reiner "Luxus", das Arbeiten unter Windows geht damit gefühlt viel schneller - aber der PC wird nicht wirklich schneller, auch Spiele laufen nicht schneller.

Dann komm ich noch zum RAM: das ist nur DDR3-1066... an sich ist der Takt nicht sooo wichtig, aber zu modernen Intel-CPUs nimmt man DDR3-1600, am besten mit 1,5V. Das sollte auch an sich nicht nennenswert teurer sein.

Netzteil: VIEL zu viel! Die L8-Serie gehört schon zu den Top-Modellen mit hoher Effizienz, da reicht für so einen PC locker ein Modell mit 400-450W. Auf keinen Fall aber sind auch nur ansatzweise 630W nötig - das wäre nur der Fall bei noname-Billignetzteilen, weil die mit zB 600W werben, aber effektiv nicht besser als ein 400W-Markenmodell sind... so ein PC, wie Du ihn zusammengestellt hast, verbraucht bei voller Last vielleicht 300-320 Watt.

Und CPU+Board: gute Kombination, wobei ein etwas günstigeres Board auch nicht wirklich merkbar schlechter wäre. Aber ich würde da ggf. so oder so lieber den neuen Sockel 1150 mit Haswell-CPU nehmen, zumindest FALLS du mal eine bessere CPU nachrüsten willst ohne Boardtausch - denn da der Sockel 1150 brandneu ist, wirst Du da vermutlich länger noch gute CPUs bekommen können. Falls es nicht schlimm wäre für den Fall, dass Du irgendwann ne neue CPU willst und dann erneut Board _und_ CPU neu holen musst, kannst Du natürlich beim Sockel 1155 bleiben. In Preis-Leistung sind die beiden Sockel fast gleich, der i5-4670k wäre da die vergleichbare CPU: die ist etwas besser als der i5-3570k, aber auch etwas teurer, und auch "gleichgute" Mainboards sind nen Tick teurer beim Sockel 1150.

Allgemein: willst Du denn auch übertakten? Wenn NEIN, dann nimm einen i5-3470 oder 3570 ohne "k" und ein Board mit H-Chipsatz für 80-90€.


----------



## Dougles311 (24. Juni 2013)

Oh gott oh gott  
Also erstmal vielen vielen Dank für die mehr als ausführliche antwort  bin voll begeistert ! 
Nachdem ich nun die Informationen in meinem Kopf bisschen sortiert habe , blick ich nun etwas 
durch bei deiner antwort. 

1. Ich dachte das netztteil muss so stark sein , da ich viel davon gelesen hab das die Grafikkarte allein schon 450 W braucht 
    und dann noch der ganze rest wie speicher und so dazo kommt welcher auch Wat braucht.
2. Nein ich möchte nicht übertaktung, ken mich damit nicht aus ist mir zu gefährlich  

3. Kannst du mir vieleicht konkrete alternativ Vorschläge gäbe, da ich mit dem ganzen Sockel und H-Chipsatzt nicht durchblicken, 
    tut mir leid, also vieleicht so in der Art:

*Anstatt*  8GB-Kit G.Skill RipJaws PC3-8500U CL7   *besser  *............................................ . 
oder
*Ansatt*                          Intel Core i5-3570K Box  *besser* ..................................................... .

Natürlich nur wenn dir aus dem Kopf die Produkte einfallen oder wie die ungefähr heißen.

Aber schonmal lieben Dank 
hätte nicht gedacht das ich soviele Macken mit eingebaut habe  

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Dougles311 schrieb:


> 1. Ich dachte das netztteil muss so stark sein , da ich viel davon gelesen hab das die Grafikkarte allein schon 450 W braucht


 Auf keinen Fall - die Karte selbst braucht keine 200W, auch eine zB AMD 7950 nicht. Aber die HErsteller "empfehlen" halt gerne Netzteile mit viel Watt, damit selbst ein "schlechtes" reicht, denn ein noName mit 400W wiederum würde da ggf nicht reichen, obwohl en Markenmodell mit 350W das noch schafft.

Hast Du denn einen bestimmten Shop, bei dem Du kaufen willst?


Beim Netzteil nimmst Du dann einfach ein Be Quiet E8-CM mit zB 450 oder 480W, maximal 500W (je nach dem, was es da gibt). Bei der L7-Serie von BeQuiet würd ich dann zB das Modell mit 530W nehmen. Vorteil beim E8-CM: du kannst nicht-benötigte Kabel abnehmen und somit für mehr "Luft" im Gehäuse sorgen.

Als CPU halt kannst Du statt des i5-3570k einen i5-3470 oder i5-3570 (ohne "k" ) nehmen und dazu dann ein Mainboard für um die 80€, hier mal eine Auswahl: Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) mit Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz: Z77/H77, USB 3.0 intern: ab 2x, Besonderheiten: All Solid Capacitors Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hängt halt davon ab, was "Dein" Shop im Sortiment hat.

ODER du nimmst den neuen Sockel 1150, dann als CPU statt des i5-3570k einen i5-4570 oder i5-4670 und dann als Board eines von denen: Intel Sockel 1150 (DDR3) mit Formfaktor: ATX, Chipsatz: H87/Z87 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Beim RAM einfach schauen nach DDR3-1600, nennt sich auch PC3-12800U, und dann guckst Du halt 8GB-Sets durch, am besten 2x4GB. Wenn Du dann was gefunden hast, dann schau bei den Details, dass der für 1,5Volt gedacht ist. Das wäre optimal.


und wenn es dann vom Budget her reicht, dann würd ich eine AMD Radeon HD 7950 nehmen, die auch ab Werk schon übertaktet ist, zB von Gigabyte - die ist dann deutlich besser als eine GTX 660 und auch besser als die GTX 660 Ti, kommt sogar eher nah an eine GTX 670 ran. Eine Nvidia in dem Preissegment würd ich nur dann nehmen, wenn dir physX EXTREM wichtig ist - das sind zusätzlich Physikeffekte in einigen Spielen wie ZB bei Batman: Arkham Asylum und Arkham City gibt es ua. bessere "Umhang flattert"-Effekte usw. Wobei PhysX aber echt nur wenige Games haben - aber ich kenne manche User, die halt zufälliges eines dieser Games besonders gerne spielen und darauf nicht mehr verzichten wollen. 

Wenn du keine AMD-Karte willst und/oder es mit dem Budget eng wird, dann nimm aber ruhig die GTX 660, die ist für den Preis gut - dann "musst" du halt etwas früher eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen, als es mit der AMD 7950 nötig wäre


----------



## svd (24. Juni 2013)

Dougles311 schrieb:


> ...
> 1. Ich dachte das netztteil muss so stark sein , da ich viel davon gelesen hab das die Grafikkarte allein schon 450 W braucht
> und dann noch der ganze rest wie speicher und so dazo kommt welcher auch Wat braucht.
> ...


 
Wieviel Watt eine Grafikarate maximal verbrauchen darf, kannst du auch einfach selbst ausrechnen.

Der PCIe x16 Slot kann bis zu 75W, ein PCIe 6-pin Stromanschluss ebenfalls bis zu 75W, ein PCIe 8-pin Stromanschluss sogar bis zu 150W liefern.

Eine Grafikkarte die, sagen wir mal zwei PCIe 6-pin Stromanschlüsse benötigt, darf also, schon der Spezifikationen wegen, nicht mehr als 225W aus dem Netzteil zuzeln.


----------



## Dougles311 (24. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank schon mal, ich lern ja hier richtig was , find ich klasse ^^

Also den Shop von dem ich die ganzen Teile beziehe ist *hardwareversand.de *
und auf die Grafikkarte kommt es mir doch schon recht an , da ich eig. ziemlich viel spiele
und so viel Qualität wie möglich (für den Preis) aus den Spielen holen will. 

Ich hätte jetzt nurnoch die Frage ob ich das richtig versteh, das ein Sockel 1150 besser ist als ein Sockel 1155 ?

Und noch eine wichtige Bitte, ich hätte am liebsten einen Pc denn ich gut und möglichst einfach in ein paar jahren Aufrüsten kann
könntet ihr dahin gehen auch schauen, das das Mainboard vieleicht nicht ausgetauscht werden muss sprich das man es vllt. bis 16 oder 32gb aufrüsten könnte und das dass Gehäuse das ich mir kaufen will, genug Platzt hat auch für spätere Grafikkarten ? 

Freundliche Grüße 
Dougles


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Sockel 1150 und 1155 sind an sich gleichgut, wenn du gleichviel ausgibst, bzw. beim 1150 kannst Du etwas mehr ausgeben, der ist dann aber auch eben etwas stärker.

Also zB ein i5-3570 mit 3,4Ghz und ein passendes Board kosten zusammen 250€, und für den gleichen Preis bekommst Du einen i5-4570 mit "nur" 3,2Ghz und passendem Board, aber mit den "nur" 3,2GHz ist der i5-4570 trotzdem gleichstark. und ein i5-4670 mit dem gleichen Takt wie der i5-3570 ist zwar etwas besser als der 3570, kostet aber halt auch inkl. gleichgutem Board 20€ mehr  


Der 1150 ist aber aber vor allem moderner, neuer und wird somit ggf. länger noch supportet werden. Bei nem Neukauf würde ich eher den 1150 nehmen, aber es wäre an sich auch rein von Preis-Leistung her kein Unterschied, wenn Du 1155 nimmst.



Wegen des Aufrüstens: beim Sockel 1150 wirst Du halt vielleicht in 2 Jahren noch eine deutlich bessere CPU nachrüsten können, beim Sockel 1155 kann es aber in 2 Jahren schon sein, dass es keine neuen CPUs mehr gibt. In dem Sinne also auch eher 1150 nehmen. Aber irgendwann gibt es IMMER Grenzen bzw. es macht keinen Sinn mehr: auch wenn es in zB 4 Jahren noch passende CPUs gibt, wird es dann sicher sinnvoller sein, wenn man auch das Board wechselt, weil es dann neue CPUs und Boards mit einem viel besseren Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis gibt.

Grafikkarte wiederum wäre kein Problem, da ist erstmal kein neuer Steckplatz in Sicht, der den aktuellen ablösen wird.

RAM ist auch kein Problem, du kannst bei all den von mir genannten Boards auch 32GB nutzen, wobei das sicher auch noch ewig dauern wird, bis es mal Sinn macht. Im Moment isses ja gerade so, dass 8GB wirklich mehr Sinn machen als nur 4GB.


Gehäuse: das hat wohl für Grafikkarten 29cm - das wird bei manchen Modellen eng, aber bei der "gehobenen Mittelklasse" oder "Oberklasse" ist seit ner Weile eher bei 28cm maximal Ende, wobei manche AMD 7950 schon knapp 29cm lang sind. Meine Gigabyte 7950 hat offiziell 28,5cm - aber das ist großzügig gemessen, hier in nem Test sind es keine 27cm: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 OC WindForce 3 im Test - Eckdaten und Lieferumfang (Seite 4) - HT4U.net

ähnlich teure Gehäuse wie das Zalman, die aber noch mehr Längenplatz für Grafikkarten bieten, sind bei hardwareversand.de zB das Sharkoon T28 oder Xigmatek Asgard 381


----------



## Dougles311 (24. Juni 2013)

Okay  Vorab Danke für die super guten und ausführlichen Tipps , ich hab mich jetzt 
durch den Hardwareversand shop durch geforstet und bin jetzt auf diese überarbeitete PC Zusammenstellung gekommen:


*Gehäuse*: Sharkoon T28 blue (WIndow-Kit) 
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670 Box, LGA1150
*Mainboard:* ASUS H87-Pro Sockel 1150 ,ATX
*RAM*: 8gb G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL10
*Grafikkarte*: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 oder ASUS Gforce GTX670
*Netzteil*: be quit! Pure Power L7 530Watt
*Festplatte-SATA*: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
*Lüfter*: Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO
*Laufwerk*: LG GH24NS bare (DVD-Brenner)
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


Könntest du die dir jetzt nochmal ansehen , um auch sicherzugehen das alle komponenten nun zueinander passen und so
sind das ich gut Spielen kann und auch noch in einigen jahren mit ein bisschen aufrüsten wieder Spaß mit dem Pc habe. ?

und dann hab ich noch zwei klitze kleine fragen und stör dann auch nicht mehr ^^

1. Kann ich an die oben genannte Grafikkarte auch ein monitor und einen fernseher gleichzeitig anschließen, damit ich auch auf dem 
Fernseher z.B Fotos schauen kann ( oder kann ich den Fernseher an das Mainboard anschließen und ist das Ratsam falls das geht.)?

2. Muss ich bei diesem Gehäuse und dem Mainboard und der Grafikkarte noch zusätzlichen diesen "Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO" CPU Kühler mit einbauen oder ist das nicht unbedingt nötig ??, weil der sich wohl schwer einbauen lässt und ziemlich schwer ist. ?

Liebe freundliche Grüße und schonmal Danke für den bisher super Support


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Das sieht sehr gut aus. Du kannst halt später mal ne SSD für Windows noch dazukaufen, das ist schon eine nette Sache.

zu den beiden Fragen:

1. Du kannst die Graka auch an nem TV anschließen - es ist manchmal etwas tricky, wenn man es GLEICHZEITIG machen will und auch auf Monitor und TV ein Bild haben will, aber was immer geht ist zB: PC ist aus, TV anschließen, PC-Monitor einfach auslassen und dann den PC starten.

2. der Boxed-Lüfter reicht, ein extra Kühler wäre halt leiser. Wolltest Du den PC denn selber bauen oder zusammenbauen lassen? Bei letzterem kannst Du auch einen günstigeren, leichteren nehmen, das wäre dann auch schon was leiser als der boxed. zB Xigmatek Loki SD963, Alpenföhn Sella oder Thermaltake Contact 21.


Wo man noch allgemein schauen müsste, ist der CPU-Kühler, dass der sich nicht mit dem RAM in die Quere kommt. Aber auch der Hyper 212 EVO scheint nicht ZU groß zu sein, zB hier passt der gut auch auf ein kleineres Board: http://www.hardwareoverclock.com/kuehler/Coolermaster_Hyper_212-026.jpg  und wenn alle Stricke reißen, dann könnte man aber auch diesen Kühler umdrehen, so dass der Lüfter auf der anderen Seite ist, dann ist mehr Platz auf der Seite, wo das RAM ist.


----------



## Dougles311 (24. Juni 2013)

Ja also ich wollte mir den Zusammenbauen lassen, 
Hardwareversand.de baut jedoch so schwere lüfter 
Nicht ein, deswegen ueberleg ich jetzt einen kleineren zu 
Nehmen oder gar keinen und ob ich nicht doch lieber zur Gforce gtx 670 greifen 
Soll, die ist ja besser und da muessten eig. Tv und monitor gleichzeitig laufen.

Das waere dann trotzdem noch im Budget ( jetzt ohne die ssd) 

Ist diese ueberlegung sinnvoll und merkt man da ein unterschied ? 

Grueße


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Gleichzeitig geht auch mit AMD, und auch bei Nvidia kann das "tricky" sein - aber wenn du den Dreh dann mal raus hast, sollte es kein Problem geben.

Und die Gigabyte 7950 OC ist auch fast so schnell wie eine GTX 670.


Nen Kühler kann man aber auch selber recht einfach einbauen. Die modernen Gehäuse haben "hinten" ein Loch in der Platte, wo das Board draufkommt, und zwar auf Höhe der CPU. d.h. man kommt zur Not auch leicht "unter" das Mainboard ran, um einen Kühler ggf. dort festzumachen - viele günstigere Kühler muss man aber auch einfach nur aufsetzen und dann mit den "Pushpins" fixieren, da muss man also nicht unter das Mainboard ran.


----------



## svd (24. Juni 2013)

Pass auch bei der Grafikkarte auf. Die ASUS Modelle sind preislich eher hoch angesetzt. 
Da könnte eine akustisch vertretbare GTX*7*70 eines anderen Herstellers schon ebensoviel kosten.

Bevor du bestellst, würde ich evtl. auch noch ca. eine Woche abwarten. Preisvergleichsportale haben jetzt schon (noch) leere Einträge für die GTX760, die angeblich in den kommenden Tagen präsentiert werden soll. Und, ersten Gerüchten nach, schneller als eine HD7950 sein.
So oder so, könnte sich das Preisgefüge nochmal verschieben.


----------



## Dougles311 (24. Juni 2013)

Okay danke 
also soweit ich folgen kann,
bestell ich jetzt anstatt des große kuehlers ,einen kleinen kühler dazu da der ausreicht  und warte noch ein 
Bisschen und hohl mir dan eine gforce gtx 760 graka und falls die geruechte nicht stimmen 
kauf ich mir die  hd 7950 OC da da das preis - leistung, noch besser zurzeit ist. 


Alles soweit richtig  ?
Grueße


----------



## Herbboy (24. Juni 2013)

Jo, genau so kann man es zusammenfassen. Ist halt dann auch die Frage, was die GTX 760 kostet - wenn das nur ein Update der GTX 670 ist und der Preis auf Niveau der GTX 670 bleibt, dann wäre die 7950 besser bzw. die Nvidia auch gut, aber halt teurer    bei der neuen GTX 770 isses nämlich so, dass das eine leicht verbesserte GTX 680 ist. In DEM Fall vom Preis her aber extrem gut. Bei der GTX 760 muss man halt abwarten.


----------



## Dougles311 (25. Juni 2013)

Okay dann vielen vielen Dank für die ganzen tollen und wirklich für mich sehr 
hilfreichen tipps  
Mir wurden hier echt manche sachen besser erklärt und ich wurde besser beraten als in jeder Kundenhotlin oder 
in einem Laden mit dem ich es bis jetzt zu tun hatte, werde die Seite aufjedenfall weiter empfehlen.  

Eigentlich müssten alle meine Fragen geklärt sein, falls mir aber doch ncoh was einfällt oder nen rat zu den Grakas brauch  dann
Frag ich natürlich nochmal nach also keine Angst 


Aber bis jetzt erstmal vielen vielen Dank und man bis demnächst 
Grüße


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2013)

So, Mindfactory sind die ersten, die sich trauen, einen konkreten Preis für die GTX760 zu nennen. 
Mit ca. 240€ für ein, Modell mit Referenzkühler vermutlich, tritt die neue "Mittelklassekarte" preislich gegen die GTX660Ti und die HD7950 an.
Wo sie leistungstechnisch liegt, wird wohl bald enthüllt werden.

Ich hasse NDAs. Da werden die Regale und Lager schon mal klammheimlich aufgefüllt, alle Hardwaretester wissen schon, was das neue Teil kann. Selbst kaufst du dir gerade eine neue Grafikkarte und das vermeintliche Preis-Leistung-Schnäppchen wird quasi über Nacht zum "Fehlkauf" (übertrieben gesagt, das PLV stimmt halt evtl nicht mehr). 

edit: Hmm, die Leistung scheint auch in Bereich GTX660Ti und HD7950 zu liegen, mal mehr, mal weniger. Kannst also beim Grafikkartenkauf nichts falsch machen. Vlt. schauen, wo (wenn überhaupt) das bessere Spiel beiliegt.


----------



## Dougles311 (25. Juni 2013)

Sehr sehr vielen dank für die Information aber ich denke meine Entscheidung ist jetzt wohl gefallen ,


PC:

*Gehäuse*: Sharkoon T28 blue (WIndow-Kit) 
*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4670 Box, LGA1150
*Mainboard:* ASUS H87-Pro Sockel 1150 ,ATX
*RAM*: 8gb G.Skill RipJaws-X PC3-12800U CL10
*Grafikkarte*: Gigabyte Gforce GTX670
*Netzteil*: be quit! Pure Power L7 530Watt
*Festplatte-SATA*: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s
*Lüfter*: Thermaltake Contact 21
*Laufwerk*: LG GH24NS bare (DVD-Brenner)
*Betriebssystem:* Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit


Und wenn ich alles richtig Verstanden habe, ist die Graka die ich mir holen wir trotzdem noch besser als die GTX760 , stimmts  ??


----------



## svd (25. Juni 2013)

Ja, die GTX670 ist schneller als die GTX760.

Persönlich wären mir 60€ Aufpreis für das kaum spürbare Mehr an Bildern, bei FullHD Auflösung, aber nicht wert.
Da griffe ich, bei nvidia Karten, lieber zur "Gigabyte Windforce" oder "Palit Jetstream" Version der GTX760, oder, wenn schon, denn schon, gleich zur GTX770.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juni 2013)

Dougles311 schrieb:


> Und wenn ich alles richtig Verstanden habe, ist die Graka die ich mir holen wir trotzdem noch besser als die GTX760 , stimmts ??


 ja, *aber um Gottes Willen: nicht die GTX 670 nehmen*! 

Die Gigabyte GTX 670 kostet meines Wissens ca 350€ - WENN du jetzt schon so viel mehr ausgeben willst als vorher, dann nimm die neue GTX 770 - die ist zB bei mindfactory nur ca 8-10€ teurer, auch die von Gigabyte mit gleichem Kühler 2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) und die GTX 770 sind sogar schneller als eine GTX 680! Bei so nem Gesamtpreis des PCs sind die 10€ echt nichts!

Bei hardwareversand.de kostet die Gigabyte GTX 770 leider 370€, aber selbst das wäre die bessere Wahl als eine GTX 670 für 350€ zu nehmen...

Du könntest die GTX 770 aber auch woanders kaufen, denn der PC wäre auch ohne Grafikkarte als Gesamt-PC bei hardwareversand.de bestellbar, da das Mainboard und die CPU ja auch eine Grafikeinheit bieten. Oder du nimmst di Gainward Phantom GTX 770: http://www.hardwareversand.de/2048+MB/80552/Gainward+GeForce+GTX+770%2C+2GB+DDR5.article  die kostet bei hardwareversand nicht so viel mehr wie die GTX 670.


----------



## Dougles311 (26. Juni 2013)

OH  , okay danke für die schnelle Meldung. 

Nagut dann nehm ich gleich die GTX770 von Gigabyte ich mein die 20 € werd ich wohl noch ansparen können   

Das ist dann doch ddiese hier 

GIGABYTE GV-N770OC-2GD, Grafikkarte

oder ?? weil die ganzen bezeichnungen dahinter verwirren mich  .


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juni 2013)

Dougles311 schrieb:


> OH  , okay danke für die schnelle Meldung.
> 
> Nagut dann nehm ich gleich die GTX770 von Gigabyte ich mein die 20 € werd ich wohl noch ansparen können
> 
> ...


ja, das ist die. Im Modellnamen des Herstellers steht oft nicht noch "GTX" oder "Geforce" mit drin.


----------

